# Music in memory of our friends



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Just wondered what songs others listen to that is in memory of our beloved friends. For my beloved heart and soulmate Cody:
Ships of heaven-Blackhawk
Bridge over troubled water-Simon and garfunkle
Over the rainbow-Israel"iz"kamakawiwo'ole
In my arms instead-randy Rogers band
He was my bridge and my comfort, my solace.
He will be at the front of the ship with his paws on the rail, doing his jump around, spin around, barking and wagging his tail when he comes back!
He was just a free spirit! I sure miss him. These songs tell a little about him.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mine is Ray Lynch's TINY GEOMETRIES fom his DEEP BREAKFAST album.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That was beautiful arycrest, you can feel the trials and triumphs, the sweetness and the life force.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I love Ray Lynch ... unfortunately I picked a You Tube example of Tiny Geometries that cuts the song off early (I liked the pictures that goes with the version I posted). His entire Deep Breakfast album is awesome.


----------

